# sick discus help!!!



## beto (Mar 23, 2004)

One of my discus has developed a fungus and I have not dealt with this type before. What is it? How should I treat it?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

well i guess im the only one thats gonna help this poor guy so...try mardel maroxy it works pretty good or melafix


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

> well i guess im the only one thats gonna help this poor guy so...try mardel maroxy it works pretty good or melafix


gee that is funny, since his post was only made an HOUR before your response....









meds will treat the disease, but not the cause. fungal infections are generally related to poor water quality. what are your water parameters, your tank size, and how often do you do water changes?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i didnt realize that...yeah whens the last time you did a water change and it could be caused by stress by being in a small tank


----------



## beto (Mar 23, 2004)

I have an 80 gal. and use a filstar xp3 filter. I've been using RO water everyother week in 25% water changes and the ph. is 6.2-6.5, and the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels are reading 0. Temp 86

I intro'd a new discus about a week ago and so far he hasn't shown any signs (hopefully I didn't jinx it). Also, I had to get rid of my three mollies about 3 days ago because they were trying to eat the sick guys' slime coat. Could all this have caused a stress reaction??

The guy at my LSF said he uses penicillin for all his discuss in cases like this, I've never heard of this except in the people meds I am allergic to.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would raise the temp to 82F and add some aquarium salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons)

over to DonH


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

but the temp is 86 how can he raise it?use maroxy it clears stuff up in 2 days and you might want to put it on his skin directly


----------



## beto (Mar 23, 2004)

Bad sad news. Found the poor guy dead this morning







It was so quick! Only 3 1/2 days from visible growth to death.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.









maybe it's a sign to change your tank into a piranha tank.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

beto said:


> I have an 80 gal. and use a filstar xp3 filter. I've been using RO water everyother week in 25% water changes and the ph. is 6.2-6.5, and the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels are reading 0. Temp 86


 Are you doing water changes with pure R/O water?

gourami-master:


> use maroxy it clears stuff up in 2 days and you might want to put it on his skin directly


I have never heard of applying MarOxy directly on a fish before...


----------



## beto (Mar 23, 2004)

If we are replacing evaporated water we have been adding RO, if it is a water change we do a mix of RO and treated tap and add vitamin supplements (this tends to be a pain in the butt in mixing to an appropriate ph.)
Would you recommend not doing pure RO ever?

So far no other fish are showing signs of anything...fingers crossed...

Hey SLANTED: maybe a heartier fish will be the way to go in the future...maybe a wolf fish?









Anyway, I've been with the discus for about 2 years now and they are beautiful and when healthy are great to watch...very social and friendly. It's just keeping them healthy that is the trick.


----------

